# Delta Midi 46-460



## jack barnes (Jan 24, 2010)

Is this a good lathe? I don't like their older mini but this looks good. I'm going to sell some of the power tools that I have to a guy that I work with (table saw, couple routers, one of my mini lathe and odd and ends.) I'll be able to buy the Delta with couple hundred out of pocket.
I'll be Back in the dog house.

Jack


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll let you know as soon as the one I ordered last week arrives.  From the research I've done, which does NOT include actually spinning any wood on one, and the reviews / testimonials I've read, it is a great lathe!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 24, 2010)

I would buy one---------I spent some time playing with one at Woodcraft.


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 24, 2010)

looks like a great lathe.....  I wouldn't mind the upgrade in my garage shop


----------



## bitshird (Jan 24, 2010)

Our Wood turning club has one, it's a very nice lathe, ours came with a Nova chuck re branded Delta, I like the reverse feature.


----------



## deweed (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought one about 6 months ago and have been very satisfied.  It has excellent speed range.  The 250 RPM is great for out of round bowl blanks.  The 1 Hp is plenty for pens, bottle stoppers and the occasional bowl.  The engineers really nailed this one.  I think you'd like it.
Duane


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've had mine since March, and it rocks compared to the Pioneer (Jet knockoff) I have. You can tune the speed to exactly what you need for the proper application in seconds. The reverse on it works slick especially in sanding operations for bowls and hollow forms. It is extremely quiet, and there is absolutely no vibration. I don't have mine bolted to the old bathroom vanity that I'm using for a stand, and it just doesn't move, even when doing larger bowls.

The biggest thing to remember is if you are going to use the lathe in reverse, you have to use the chucks and face plates specifically used for this lathe. Trust me, I found out the hard way with a pretty good size bowl on the lathe. I reversed it to do some sanding and the next thing I knew my bowl and chuck were heading my way. I ordered the Nova chuck that is made for the 46-460 that same day....now, there are no problems.

I really like the 46-460 and would recommend to anyone. Now if this was the original Delta midi-lathe, I wouldn't recommend that one to anyone after using it a while back in a class I was in. The 46-46- absolutely blows it away!!!!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## airborne_r6 (Jan 24, 2010)

I just got one this week and I love it.  It is so smooth that you barely know its on, at least with pens, I havent tried anything bigger.


----------



## judgesawdust (Jan 25, 2010)

mtgrizzly52 said:


> The biggest thing to remember is if you are going to use the lathe in reverse, you have to use the chucks and face plates specifically used for this lathe. . .
> I really like the 46-460 and would recommend to anyone.
> Rick (mtgrizzly52)


 
I second what Rick says. I have had mine for about 3 months (replacing a mini Rikon which was also nice . . .) and it is a joy to use. I've made about 20 pens with it thus far.

The only negative I've had is the headstock threads were rolled over at the factory when someone testing them didn't tighten the set screw when checking a reverse feature (looks like). I couldn't get my Beall collet chuck to seat and finally saw the last thread had been rolled over and saw the skid mark from the screw. A little filing though, and that was cured!

I think you'll be well pleased if you make the purchase. It is smooth, solid and the reverse feature is great!

jeff


----------



## Bree (Jan 25, 2010)

I have had mine for several months and I think it's the cat's meow.  I chose it over a Nova DVR and I am happy that I did.  I use a Nova chuck with it.  The acid test is to bring that tailstock right up to the headstock with center points in both and watch to see how they align.  This lathe is DEAD ON perfect right out of the box.  It is beautifully milled and exudes class.  Best $550 I ever spent.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## KenV (Jan 25, 2010)

"It is beautifully milled and exudes class. Best $550 I ever spent."


The words of a truely serious wood turner!!!!   Outstanding priorities from my perspective.   One should always feel that way about ones lathe(s).

(Big smile for the day reading that message - and I have not upgraded to the new delta).

"


----------



## bkersten (Jan 25, 2010)

judgesawdust said:


> I second what Rick says. I have had mine for about 3 months (replacing a mini Rikon which was also nice . . .) and it is a joy to use. I've made about 20 pens with it thus far.
> 
> The only negative I've had is the headstock threads were rolled over at the factory when someone testing them didn't tighten the set screw when checking a reverse feature (looks like). I couldn't get my Beall collet chuck to seat and finally saw the last thread had been rolled over and saw the skid mark from the screw. A little filing though, and that was cured!
> 
> ...


 
Nice use on the gorilla pod Jeff


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have the 3/4hp version and love it! It runs quiet and smooth.


----------



## Billman (Jan 25, 2010)

The Delta seems to be a very nice lathe. I have yet to hear anyone bad mouth it. If I were shopping for a new lathe, it would definitely be on the short list.  

The new PSI Turncrafter 12" VS Commander is also now on the short list for me. (On paper) It looks like it may give other mini/midi lathes a run for their money since it's priced at $400.


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 25, 2010)

KenV said:


> "It is beautifully milled and exudes class. Best $550 I ever spent."
> 
> Exactly the way I feel about mine!
> 
> "


 


Bree said:


> The acid test is to bring that tailstock right up to the headstock with center points in both and watch to see how they align. This lathe is DEAD ON perfect right out of the box. It is beautifully milled and exudes class. Best $550 I ever spent.
> :wink::wink::wink:


 
I put a dial test indicator that reads in .0005 increments on the inside of the headstock MT2 and turned the lathe on.  There was no detectable movement on the indicator.  I was more than impressed.

Chuckie


----------



## woodwrecker (Jan 25, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> I'll let you know as soon as the one I ordered last week arrives.  From the research I've done, which does NOT include actually spinning any wood on one, and the reviews / testimonials I've read, it is a great lathe!




I ordered one at Columbus last week too.  Sure hope it gets here this week. :biggrin:


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jan 25, 2010)

judgesawdust said:


> I second what Rick says. I have had mine for about 3 months (replacing a mini Rikon which was also nice . . .) and it is a joy to use. I've made about 20 pens with it thus far.
> 
> The only negative I've had is the headstock threads were rolled over at the factory when someone testing them didn't tighten the set screw when checking a reverse feature (looks like). I couldn't get my Beall collet chuck to seat and finally saw the last thread had been rolled over and saw the skid mark from the screw. A little filing though, and that was cured!
> 
> ...



Jeff, I had exactly the same problem with mine when I first got it. The threads were rolled over in several spots. Like you said, a quick dressing up with a 3 cornered file and the problem was fixed.

Rick


----------



## JAB1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Love Mine*

I have had mine for 2 months now and wonder why I waited so long to upgrade.  I am in heaven with this lathe.  Centers are dead on, excellent engineering and quality control by Delta.  I have turned a couple small bowls with it and it does a great job.  I especially like the quiet operation of this lathe.  The variable speed is smooth and the reverse is a nice option.  Belts are very quick to adjust (for speed changes) along with the variable speed control.  It is contructed of cast iron, fairly solid.

I checked and did my research, and this is the one I decided on.  I have found no faults with my dream machine as of yet.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 27, 2010)

jack barnes said:


> Is this a good lathe? I don't like their older mini but this looks good. I'm going to sell some of the power tools that I have to a guy that I work with (table saw, couple routers, one of my mini lathe and odd and ends.) I'll be able to buy the Delta with couple hundred out of pocket.
> I'll be Back in the dog house.
> 
> Jack


 
Jack, ignore all these other posts. The Delta hasn't been out long enough for anyone to know how well it will stand up. Fortunately for you I have an older Jet mini that has been well received for years and I will gladly trade it for your new Delta when you get it!!!  :tongue::biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## 1nfinity (Jan 27, 2010)

I ditto the positive feedback you've received regarding the 46-460.  I purchased mine back in October during Woodcraft's Oktoberfest sale.  Their deal/offer was too good to pass up -- buy the lathe at full price ($599) and they threw in the G3 reversible chuck plus the lathe stand.  A few weeks later I purchased the bed extension and stand extension from Rockler using 25% OFF coupons.  What a deal and what a hoot!  I've used it for turning pens, lidded boxes, stoppers, and other small items.  I mainly bought the extensions because my son wants to turn baseball bats.  Great lathe -- especially considering that it has a 5-year warranty.


----------



## jack barnes (Jan 29, 2010)

Lenny I have a non vs jet and I'm keeping it. I actually want a full size lathe, but for now I could use a vs bench top, so I'm going to buy the delta. Will let you know how well I like it.

Jack


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 29, 2010)

Jack
They have one over at Woodcraft.  Maybe Steve will let you give it a try.


----------



## jack barnes (Jan 29, 2010)

Went to WC today and they had 10% off so I pickup the Delta Midi. After selling some of the tools that I didn't use any more  cost me $120. out of pocket. I set it up checked it out using Johnny cnc video as a guide line. Will try it out tomarrow.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 30, 2010)

Just got mine, put it together and turned a pen on it. Sweetest thing you ever saw!
Best part was the great deal we got at the woodworking show, came with a stand and a set of mini tools for $560 or so.


----------



## Drcal (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the Delta Midi VS and love it.  It is as solid as a full size lathe.  Speed-changing is a breeze.....a beautiful machine!!!


----------



## BSea (Jan 31, 2010)

Gary Beasley said:


> Just got mine, put it together and turned a pen on it. Sweetest thing you ever saw!
> Best part was the great deal we got at the woodworking show, came with a stand and a set of mini tools for $560 or so.


Is there a contact you have from the show.  I'd sure like a similar deal.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 1, 2010)

BSea said:


> Is there a contact you have from the show. I'd sure like a similar deal.


 
Not sure if you could get that deal. It was from Peachtree Woodworking Supply but it looks like all the Delta suppliers had the same deal. I also don't know if it's one you can get outside of a woodworking show.
Maybe if your budget is not too tight you can go to the St Louis show in a couple of weeks and try for one.


----------



## BSea (Feb 1, 2010)

Gary Beasley said:


> Not sure if you could get that deal. It was from Peachtree Woodworking Supply but it looks like all the Delta suppliers had the same deal. I also don't know if it's one you can get outside of a woodworking show.
> Maybe if your budget is not too tight you can go to the St Louis show in a couple of weeks and try for one.


I thought about that, but by the time I paid for everything, I'd be much better off just paying the $599.  

Thanks anyway

EDIT:  I'm going to contact Peachtree & see if that deal is available at other shows.  If so, I may still go to ST Louis.  Or Maybe Houston.

Anyway thanks for the information.


----------



## BSea (Feb 2, 2010)

I contacted Peachtree, and they gave me the following price of $599 for the lathe, the stand, and a set of tools.  The only problem is that it's in-store pickup only.  Not the best for me, but seems pretty good if you live in the Atlanta area.

I also contacted tool nut, and they will substitute the stand for the extension, include a reversing nova chuck, and a set of micro turning tools for $780 with shipping included.  I priced it out, and full retail is about $960.  They won't break the set other than to switch out the extension for the table.

Since I'm totally new to turning, my question is, will I eventually want/need the chuck?  If so, is this really the chuck I'd want?  Or would I be better off just getting the lathe & worry about the rest when I get to that point?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

It didn't take me long to get a chuck after I got my lathe, it's hard to turn a good bowl without one. Tool nuts deal sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 2, 2010)

BSea said:


> I contacted Peachtree, and they gave me the following price of $599 for the lathe, the stand, and a set of tools. The only problem is that it's in-store pickup only. Not the best for me, but seems pretty good if you live in the Atlanta area.
> 
> I also contacted tool nut, and they will substitute the stand for the extension, include a reversing nova chuck, and a set of micro turning tools for $780 with shipping included. I priced it out, and full retail is about $960. They won't break the set other than to switch out the extension for the table.
> 
> Since I'm totally new to turning, my question is, will I eventually want/need the chuck? If so, is this really the chuck I'd want? Or would I be better off just getting the lathe & worry about the rest when I get to that point?


 
All I can tell you is because this lathe has a reversing motor it's important that the chuck be a reversing chuck as well. If you aren't sure which way you want to go try searching what each item would cost seperately and base it on that.


----------



## el_d (Feb 2, 2010)

What is the weight of the Delta? I work out on my porch and have to haul my lathe in and out of the house each time I need a wood spinning fix. Would I throw my back out?


----------



## BSea (Feb 2, 2010)

el_d said:


> What is the weight of the Delta? I work out on my porch and have to haul my lathe in and out of the house each time I need a wood spinning fix. Would I throw my back out?


It's 106 pounds.  I don't know about you, but my back wouldn't like it much.


----------

